# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Đánh giá hiệu năng chơi game trên Zenfone Laser

## queen98

Nếu bạn đang cầm trên tay của mình chiếc *Zenfone Laser*, thì bài viết này hy vọng sẽ cung cấp cho bạn chút gì đó về cảm giác chơi game của máy; hoặc giả nếu bạn chỉ đang tính sở hữu cho tương lai hay là người chưa biết qua thế hệ Zenfone mới này thì xin gửi chút kiến thức hạn hẹp từ đánh giá cá nhân qua bài viết để giới thiệu cho bạn cái nhìn sơ bộ về máy và những gì mà sản phẩm này có thể mang lại cho người dùng. Bài viết không đánh nặng về việc máy sở hữu sức mạnh hoàn toàn về chơi game, mà chỉ muốn xem thử với những thông số về cấu hình của mình, đặc biệt là việc hãng đã thay đổi từ chip Intel sang chip *Qualcomm* thì Laser có thể giúp người sở hữu có thể chơi được những game gì và cảm giác trải nghiệm khi chơi game ra sao, có giúp chủ nhân của nó thư giãn sau những khung giờ làm việc căng thẳng hay không.



*Toàn cảnh Zenfone Laser mã ZE500KG*​
Nhìn chung thì Zenfone Laser vẫn được ưu ái khi sở hữu thiết kế đẹp, thanh tú hơn so với thế hệ đầu tiên. Nên nếu mang đi so sánh với những dòng máy 5 inch khác, bạn sẽ cảm giác dù cùng kích thước nhưng Laser có cảm giác nhỏ gọn hơn, đây có thể sẽ là một yếu tố đặc biệt giúp thu hút phái nữ nhiều hơn. Hơn nữa màu sắc của máy không quá nhiều để bạn có thể nhiều lựa chọn hơn, bù lại bạn hoàn toàn có được một chiếc smartphone khá tốt nếu so về tính cạnh tranh ở phân khúc giá thành.


Nói về Zenfone Laser thì có thể bạn có thể bạn rất dễ để nhận ra kể từ khi ra mắt tới nay, những bài đánh giá nhận xét về chú dế yêu nhỏ bé nhưng mạnh mẽ này có khá nhiều trên những trang tin công nghệ của Việt Nam. Hoàn toàn chú trọng tới vẻ thiết kế để mang tới cái nhìn thiện cảm, cảm giác cầm nắm thoải mái, không những thế máy còn chú trọng tới việc dù bạn là một người có thu nhập thấp, hay bạn là một sinh viên năm nhất cũng có thể có được Laser trên tay.



*Thoải mái để cầm nắm bằng một tay*​
Bài viết sử dụng một số tựa game đang hot hiện nay để cùng thử sức với Zenfone Laser, qua từng game ta có thể dễ dàng để đánh giá về từng thông số của máy một cách trực quang hơn. Để tải được những game có trong bài viết này, bạn có thể truy cập vào ứng dụng CH Play trên máy của mình, gõ tên game vào ô tìm kiếm, ở đây mình sẽ demo qua với game Shadow Fight 2 -> Cài Đặt -> Chấp Nhận. Chờ quá trình tải game về tự động cài đặt. Sau đó bạn chỉ việc mở game lên và thoải mái thưởng thức mọi thể loại game yêu thích. CH Play là kho ứng dụng khổng lồ nhất hiện nay, với hơn 1.000.000 ứng dụng đa dạng, bạn hoàn toàn có thể tìm kiếm bất kỳ ứng dụng nào mình yêu thích.


Thông tin sơ bộ về cấu hình của máy Zenfone Laser :

*Cấu hình của máy Asus Zenfone 2 Laser 5.0 ZE500KG*​


1.Bước ngay vào nội dung chính thôi chứ nhỉ, đầu tiên là tựa game được demo, *Shadow Fight 2* : Võ đài trong bóng đêm. Có thể nói Shadow Fight 2 là game dễ dàng chơi, nhưng khó để game thủ trở thành cao thủ. Đây được đánh giá là game không quá xa lạ với game thủ yêu thích game trên Facebook. Tiếp nối thành công của phần một, Shadow Fight 2 mang lại cho người chơi những màn tỉ thí võ nghệ đẹp mắt không thua những siêu phẩm điện ảnh.



*Cùng thử sức với những màn vỏ thuật để trở thành cao thủ*​
Vậy còn khi chơi game này trên Zenfone Laser thì sao ??? Cảm giác đầu tiên khi chơi cũng khá ấn tượng, những đoạn trailer ban đầu làm chính bản thân tôi cũng háo hức muốn có một bộ phim hoạt hình như vậy thật sự để xem, nếu không thích bạn có thể chạm vào màn hình để bỏ qua. Game chơi vẫn khá tốt, cảm giác trải nghiệm đồ họa thực sự khá bắt mắt. *Màn hình 5 inch* có vẻ hơi khiêm tốn khi chơi game, giá mà được khoảng 6 inch như phablet thì càng sướng, nhưng điều này không đồng nghĩa với cảm giác chơi game là không có, dù là 5 inch, nhưng cũng đừng khinh thường chú dế yêu nhỏ nhắn này, máy vẫn hỗ trợ tốt với *độ phân giải HD, mật độ điểm ảnh 720x1280 pixels* mang lại chất lượng hình ảnh khá tốt, nhưng giá mà được Full HD thì lại càng thích thật.



*Thông tin về màn hình của máy*​
Ở cùng một thông số về cấu hình là như vậy, nhưng nếu thích chơi game với màn hình lớn hơn, bạn hoàn toàn có thêm lựa chọn với *Zenfone Laser bản 5.5 inch*, tiếc là mình không có được bản 5.5 inch này để chơi thử xem cảm giác có thích thú hơn nhiều không. Ở mục kích cỡ màn hình cũng có thêm một chi tiết là 294 ppi, mật độ điểm ảnh này dù không cao nhưng cũng khá ổn, khi mang so với Note 4 với 515 ppi, LG G3 534 ppi, thì máy có phần yếu thế.



*Game có tính đối kháng cao, bên cạnh đó đồ họa theo kiểu bóng*​
Máy sở hữu trọng lượng tương đối nhẹ, chính xác thì là khoảng 140g nên khi chơi trong thời gian dài cảm giác mệt mỏi cũng ít gặp hơn.


*2.Asphalt 8 : Airborne.* Chỉ có đua xe mới thể hiện xứng tầm đẳng cấp đàn ông, có lẻ là câu nói đùa vui nhưng đua xe thì ắt hẳn con trai ai cũng khá thích rồi, huống hồ gì đây lại là tựa game đua xe khủng, nên không khó hiểu khi game này đạt tới trên 50 triệu lượt tải xuống. Với chỉ một câu giới thiệu về mình “Thực hiện các màn nhào lộn trên không tốc độ cao được trang bị động cơ cực đỉnh !” thì liệu tác giả có hơi ít lời về game không, nếu muốn biết nhiều thông tin hơn có lẻ bạn sẽ phải nhờ bác Google thông thái mất rồi.



*Tựa game Asphalt 8 quá quen thuộc với người dùng di động*​
Đây là tựa game bạn có thể chơi được trên những máy có dung lượng Ram khoảng 1 GB, nhưng với việc nhường Ram cho hệ điều hành đang chạy và những ứng dụng đồng hành cùng Android thì cũng lắm lúc giật cà tưng lên là điều dễ hiểu, để chơi game tốt, đồ họa đẹp mắt, thì thường máy nên khoảng từ 2 tới 3 hay ngon nhất là 4 GB Ram là quá đẹp. *Laser chỉ dừng lại ở mức thấp nhất là 2 GB* nhưng vẫn đủ đáp ứng đủ cho trò đua xe khủng này, qua chơi thử thì cũng dễ nhận ra là máy không giật, quá hên cho tôi để có thể chơi khi ghiền lại game này bất kỳ lúc nào.



*Thử sức game đua xe khủng với đồ họa đỉnh cao*​
Game này đòi hỏi bạn phải chơi bằng cả hai tay, nhưng khung sườn nhỏ của máy làm cảm giác khi cầm chơi không được đỉnh lắm, chỉ gọi là chấp nhận được, cỡ này mà làm thêm cái ốp lưng cho máy cộm cộm ra tí nữa thì cầm chắc thích hơn.
Đây có thể được coi là tựa game yêu cầu mức độ xử lý của toàn hệ thống khá cao, nên nhiệt độ của máy trong quá trình chơi game, có thể dễ dàng cảm nhận bằng tay là máy nóng lên khá mạnh, nhưng nếu so với những chiếc Zenfone đi trước khi sở hữu chip Intel thì nhiệt độ của chip Snap hoàn toàn ăn đứt.


*3.Prime World Defenders :* Tựa game phòng thủ lâu đài vô cùng hấp dẫn và được cung cấp miễn phí cho các thiết bị Android, nếu muốn chơi trên Windows bạn sẽ cần dùng phần mềm giả lập, chẳng hạn như Bluestacks…, còn trên Windows mới đây là Windows 10 thì bạn có thể tải về để chơi trực tiếp mà không phải giả lập.



*Tựa game phòng thủ lâu đài đang hot hiện nay*​
Nói về chính xác thì game này chơi khá đỉnh trên tablet khoảng 7 tới 10 inch, nhưng nếu không có tablet, mà thay vào đó chỉ là một chiếc smartphone màn hình hạn chế thì cũng không phải là ta không thể chơi được game. Dù là màn hình nhỏ nhưng bù lại nhờ việc trang bị *cảm ứng điện dung đa điểm* khá nhạy nên bạn vẫn thoải mái chơi khá tốt, như ta có thể nói là thà có còn hơn không là vậy. Trên Zenfone Laser được trang bị tấm kính cường lực *Corning Gorilla Glass 4* được giới thiệu theo thông tin của nhà sản xuất, được cho là hạn chế hư hại khi vô tình làm rơi máy xuống đất tới *80% từ độ cao 1m*, nên lỡ có ham chơi quá mà vô tình làm rơi máy thì cũng đừng lo lắng quá nhé, biết đâu lại cầm lên nghía qua nghía lại xem có trầy xước gì nhiều không rồi lại chơi tiếp không lo lắng cũng chừng.



*Game đòi hỏi tinh thần tập trung cao độ, nếu không bạn dễ dàng thua cuộc bất cứ lúc nào*​
Khi vừa ra khỏi hộp thì máy chạy hệ điều hành *Android 5.0 Lollipop*, kèm thêm CPU của máy hỗ trợ *kiến trúc 64 bit* nên máy chạy đa nhiệm cũng khá tốt, khá thoải mái cho bạn có thể mở một lúc nhiều ứng dụng hay chuyển đổi ứng dụng nhanh chóng mà không phải tắt bỏ hoàn toàn.



*Android 5.0 Lollipop trên máy, và có thể trong tương lai hy vọng máy sẽ được lên Android Marshmallow*​
*4.Dead Trigger 2 :* Trò chơi bắn súng khá hay, Dead Trigger 2 đánh dấu sự xuất hiện của những con trùm với kích thước vĩ đại, những màn chiến đấu rực lửa trên trực thăng. Game đòi hỏi bạn phải chơi theo hướng dẫn của nhiệm vụ, đi theo hướng mũi tên chỉ đường để có thể thực hiện tốt nhiệm vụ của mình. Dù là game di động nhưng chất lượng đồ họa của game khá ấn tượng, không kém phần hồi hộp như game laptop hay PC.



*Game tiêu diệt Zombie khá nổi tiếng, mô phỏng theo những bộ phim ăn khách hiện nay như The Walking Dead*​
Tựa game này đòi hỏi người chơi phải thao tác kết hợp nhuần nhuyễn bằng cả hai tay, nên thoạt đầu bạn sẽ tốn một khoản thời gian khá dài để làm quen với các thao tác. Zenfone Laser mang trên mình bộ vi xử lý đồ họa *GPU Adreno 306* có thể nói không thực sự mãn nhãn nhưng vẫn hỗ trợ khi chơi game với khả năng xử lý đồ họa khá tốt. Game này không đòi hỏi khá nhiều khâu xử lý như Asphalt 8 nên máy nóng không nhiều cho lắm. Đây cũng là thế mạnh mới mà có thể nói tốt hơn so với những phàn nàn của người dùng về dòng chip Intel Atom trên những thế hệ Zenfone đi trước. *CPU là loại Snapdragon 410 4 nhân*, hỗ trợ *công nghệ 64 bit* là vậy nhưng tốc độ xử lý vẫn chỉ nằm gọn trong khoản *1.2 GHz*. Hên may sao game android hiện nay cũng không đòi hỏi cấu hình cao hơn mới chơi ổn nên bạn vẫn chơi thoải mái với Dead Trigger 2 dư sức.



*Thông tin chi tiết Snapdragon 410 trên máy Zenfone Laser*​
*Màn hình bám vân tay* nên việc chơi những game đòi hỏi phải thao tác nhiều trên màn hình cảm ứng cũng là một điều khá bất tiện, nên để chơi tốt bạn nên đầu tư thêm cho mình miếng dán màn hình, để phần nào hạn chế việc bám dấu vân tay kèm thêm bảo vệ màn hình cảm ứng của máy tốt hơn. Bù lại, màn hình có sử dụng *tấm nền IPS* nên vẫn cho bạn khả năng hiển thị tốt hơn, góc nhìn rộng, màu sắc tươi sáng, hạn chế hiện tượng rỗ của hình ảnh.



*Game chơi khá mượt trên Zenfone Laser bản 5 inch màn hình*​
*5.Running Man :* Chiến binh gió cho cả Android và iOs. Khác hẳn với 4 tựa game được nêu ra bên trên kể cả về cách chơi lẫn chiến thuật, Running Man là tựa game chạy đua online do VNG phát hành, thao tác chơi cũng dễ dàng hơn chỉ với 2 thao tác là nhảy và trượt, nên đây đang là tựa game thu hút giới trẻ khá mạnh, nhưng không phải vì vậy mà bạn có thể dễ dàng chinh phục qua được tất cả thử thách.



*Running Man là tựa game có thao tác chơi khá dễ dàng, nhưng lại không dễ để chinh phục mọi thử thách*​
Đánh giá về hiệu năng chơi game của máy thì còn một yếu tố có lẻ làm hơi buồn lòng người dùng một chút, là việc dung lượng pin hạn chế hơn so với dòng Zenfone 2, Zenfone Laser bản 5 inch màn hình chỉ được *dung lượng pin khoản 2070 mAh*, nên với hạn chế này bạn không thể chơi game liên tục cả ngày được, còn nếu bạn chỉ để đáp ứng nhu cầu liên lạc hay giải trí nhẹ nhàng thì máy vẫn đủ đáp ứng nhu cầu trong cả ngày trời dài.



*Nhiệt độ máy cứ gần như là không thay đổi sau khi chơi game, cảm giác thích hơn so với dòng chip Intel*​
Không rõ là trong biến thể này thì hãng trang bị cho Laser công nghệ hỗ trợ âm thanh nào, nhưng khi chơi game máy cũng tạo được ấn tượng khi cho *chất lượng âm thanh tốt*, cảm giác âm thanh không được to như của những chiếc tablet Asus khác.


*Bộ nhớ trong 16GB* không mạnh, nên nếu muốn lưu trữ nhiều, giả dụ như bạn thích chơi khá nhiều tựa game thì cũng nên sắm cho mình một chiếc thẻ nhớ gắn ngoài, máy *hỗ trợ thẻ nhớ lên tới 128GB* nên bạn có thể tha hồ tải bao nhiêu game yêu thích để dùng.


Bằng cách sử dụng thêm những trình benchmark hỗ trợ, nhằm tăng tính xác thực cho việc đánh giá hiệu năng của máy, việc luôn cần thiết và không nên bỏ qua là sử dụng ngay chính những tên tuổi nổi tiếng. Qua đó, ta có thể hiểu rõ hơn về việc vì sao máy vẫn có thể hỗ trợ chơi game mặt dù không nghiệng hẳn về chơi game chút nào.


*Antutu benchmark* – công cụ benchmark all-in-one này có thể giúp bạn đánh giá hiệu năng liên quan đến CPU, GPU, Ram, và bao gồm kể cả lưu trữ. Mặt dù điểm hiệu năng cũng khá cao, nhưng phần kiểm tra đồ họa 3D của máy có vẻ vẫn chưa thuyết phục cho lắm vì vẫn còn hạn chế.



*Điểm số khi kiểm tra hiệu năng 3D không thực sự cao*



*Xếp sau Samsung Note 4 về hiệu năng tổng thể*​
Geekbench 3 : Trình benchmark mới giành cho cả Androi và iOs, Phiên bản 3 đánh giá toàn diện hệ thống và chấm điểm dựa trên những gì mà chiếc máy đó có thể đảm đương. Đặc biệt, điểm số giờ đây được chia thành 2 phần là điểm đơn nhân và đa nhân, giúp chúng ta có thể biết được cụ thể sức mạnh của một chiếc máy.



*Điểm số kết quả sau khi tiến hành benchmark*



*Điểm số cụ thể khi đánh giá đơn nhân so với những máy khác*



*Điểm số cụ thể đánh giá đa nhân so với những máy khác*​
Bài viết chủ yếu giới thiệu với người đọc về hiệu năng chơi game trên máy, và những thông số về cấu hình có giúp máy chơi game tốt hơn không nên những chi tiết khác không nên đề cập tới, để xem thêm đánh giá về những mặt khác, như chụp hình hay cụ thể thời lượng dùng pin, hy vọng hẹn gặp bạn trong những bài viết khác. Riêng bản thân với mong muốn đưa ra nhận xét cuối cùng về hiệu năng chơi game của máy thì mình cũng có thể tự hào khẳng định rằng, một chiếc smartphone phổ thông, giá thành khiêm tốn nhưng vẫn đảm bảo cho bạn trải nghiệm game là hoàn hảo, dù không được gọi là đỉnh. Máy không những chơi game tốt mà còn hỗ trợ người dùng trong những tính năng khác không thua kéo gì một chiếc smartphone mạnh mẽ.

----------


## drspiller12345

*Trả lời: Đánh giá hiệu năng chơi game trên Zenfone Laser*

Mấy con smartphone về sau này đầu tư bộ nhớ lưu trữ kinh thật, nếu tính ra bao trọn gói thì vừa cả 16GB kèm thêm thẻ nhớ 128GB nữa thì lưu trữ gì hết nổi

----------


## viponline

*Trả lời: Đánh giá hiệu năng chơi game trên Zenfone Laser*

Chuyển qua snapdragon thì ngon rồi, có điều pin hơi yếu chút

----------

